# New official SiFu of Ving Tsun (Line: Leung Ting  Lee Yuen Tim)



## Yahoma (Nov 23, 2004)

SiFu Ladislav Hoda&#269; (AVSE - Association Ving Tsun, Security System and Escrima) received the official certificate about mastery of the whole Ving Tsun system up to the long pole techniques Luk Dim Poon Kwan. The certificate was released by SiFu Lee Yuen Tim who is the master student of Leung Ting. SiFu Ladislav Hoda&#269; is also going to complete The Eight Ways of Butterfly Knives methods Bart Cham Dao in the short time period. For more information visit www.AVSE.org


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 3, 2004)

Im confused. They are giving this guy the title of master and he hasnt finished the knives yet? I thought you had to complete the whole system and study for years and years and years to even become close to reaching a master rank


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, Congrats!  Only hardwork and lot of practice can make you a master...very good and  ...aloha


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 5, 2004)

Yahoma said:
			
		

> SiFu Ladislav Hoda&#269; (AVSE - Association Ving Tsun, Security System and Escrima) received the official certificate about mastery of the whole Ving Tsun system up to the long pole techniques Luk Dim Poon Kwan. The certificate was released by SiFu Lee Yuen Tim who is the master student of Leung Ting. SiFu Ladislav Hoda&#269; is also going to complete The Eight Ways of Butterfly Knives methods Bart Cham Dao in the short time period. For more information visit www.AVSE.org



Oh is this you that reached a master title or was this just a post saying that one of the guys from your school reached the master rank?


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey yahoma do you even use this board cause from what i see, you just registered to put the same post into 3 forums for the purpose of free advertising. Not very cool.


----------

